# "Creative Spark"



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 4, 2015)

I read a few articles recently talking about the "creative spark". Most things I read tend to use words like that, or "inspiration". Something gentle, uprising...like a cloud, all wispy and pretty.

I wonder; how many of us writers feel that? What does your own inspiration feel like?

For example....To be honest, although I take a great deal of satisfaction in writing, it isn't a happy, relaxing, or uplifting jaunt. 

Once an idea comes to me, my brain starts obsessively circling it, filling in the plot, developing characters about two months before I get the opportunity to put it on paper. 

Then, as I begin writing, I become more in more involved, almost feeling like the creative spirit is riding me to the finish. Its relentless and exhausting. (Conversely, if I don't finish, it bothers me FOREVER...and yet finishing an old story is as unpleasant as trying to get back into bath water that has gone tepid. I can do it, but not without a grimace.) In order for my characters to be real, they almost ghost write with me...which is exhausting, but for me is the 'only' way.

The writing process takes weeks, or months...Once I finish, I feel like I've spent far too much time near a good friend, and I feel the release from that story and characters with a sort of ecstasy. Because it really almost feels like I have been released from fetters.

I'm curious as to how do each of you feels your own inspiration? Regardless of source....is it exciting, annoying, uplifting? How does the story writing process 'feel' to you?


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Jan 4, 2015)

Writing is work, and its only reward is work completed.

I don't so much find inspiration as I simply decide to write. Anymore it's about simply matching having the time to write with the decision to make it happen. In my longeststoryever, I am working toward my initial inspiration, the conclusion, which came when I suggested a story to someone else. I haven't gotten there because I have discovered a number of things I want to say along the way. In that sense, I find writing as the endless process of solving problems: how do I get there from here and stay true to human nature/the motivations and personalities of my characters?


----------



## Fat Molly (Jan 4, 2015)

My writing is more a way of processing pain. A lot of little things in my stories are actually coded memories, some beautiful, some not. 

I've always empathized with:
“There is nothing to writing. All you do is sit down at a typewriter and bleed.” 
&#8213; Ernest Hemingway

I empathize with everything you're saying: 

" Its relentless and exhausting. (Conversely, if I don't finish, it bothers me FOREVER...and yet finishing an old story is as unpleasant as trying to get back into bath water that has gone tepid. I can do it, but not without a grimace.) In order for my characters to be real, they almost ghost write with me...which is exhausting, but for me is the 'only' way."

EXCEPT!

"The writing process takes weeks, or months...Once I finish, I feel like I've spent far too much time near a good friend, and I feel the release from that story and characters with a sort of ecstasy. Because it really almost feels like I have been released from fetters." 

I feel like I bleed onto the keyboard, then once the blood stops, I put the results out in the world. Then I spend the next several years re-tracing the scar obsessively, enjoying it over and over. 

Fundamentally, the porny stuff I write is my fap material, and that is its first and chief purpose. Everything else - all the angst in particular - is what I listen to in order to put me to sleep at night. I make audio files of all my writing and listen to it over and over again. I never feel like it's perfect, but I do feel that it is 'good enough,' and let it be.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jan 16, 2015)

I think there is a "creative spark," but the rest is concentration and hard work. Once I get a good story idea, I almost feel compelled to start getting it down on paper (or pixels, actually) and I feel really restless and unfulfilled until I get started. Sometimes it keeps me awake at night and at times I have gotten out of bed after tossing and turning with my ideas and staying up on the computer until totally exhausted at 4 am. It seems like the characters take on a life of their own and sometimes as I write dialogue I feel like they are dictating the words to me, rather than vice versa (early warning sign of insanity???).

Mainly the writing helps me to escape briefly from situations in my "real" life and originally I started writing in order to deal with weight-related issues going all the way back to my boyhood years. It has helped. So even if nobody else reads or likes the writing, I feel it is worth it just for my own sake. When you write, you write first of all for _yourself._

Sorry for going on and on . . . I like the Hemingway quote, by the way.


----------



## agouderia (Jan 19, 2015)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I think there is a "creative spark," but the rest is concentration and hard work. Once I get a good story idea, I almost feel compelled to start getting it down on paper (or pixels, actually) and I feel really restless and unfulfilled until I get started. Sometimes it keeps me awake at night and at times I have gotten out of bed after tossing and turning with my ideas and staying up on the computer until totally exhausted at 4 am. It seems like the characters take on a life of their own and sometimes as I write dialogue I feel like they are dictating the words to me, rather than vice versa (early warning sign of insanity???).
> 
> Mainly the writing helps me to escape briefly from situations in my "real" life and originally I started writing in order to deal with weight-related issues going all the way back to my boyhood years. It has helped. So even if nobody else reads or likes the writing, I feel it is worth it just for my own sake. When you write, you write first of all for _yourself._



I can totally relate to all of this.

With the stories I cared for most, there always was some sort of initial 'creative spark' that got me going, made me compulsively start writing it down. 
The current story I'm working on is like that - I read something as legal technical as an ECJ ruling - and absolutely had to write a story about it. A character formed himself in my head, started insistently telling me his story and wouldn't leave me in peace until I started writing it down.

The writing itself of course is hard work - but it's a lot easier, literally 'flows' better if a topic, character, issue ignites that 'creative spark'. 

Especially for non-fiction I've written mainly professionally I can of course sit down with a topic, sketch and outline, assembles the various aspects - and write it down. But that's much slower work and is harder. Also less rewarding emotionally.

What exactly ignites that 'creative spark' - no idea. It happens within seconds, something often minor or menial tickles my fantasy and my imagination goes whirring. 

It's not a bad thing - but sometimes it comes at the wrong point in time and place - or is sorely absent when I really need it.


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2015)

Most often what I get is an idea for a character or characters, and a situation, and then the writing process is the exploration of that situation.....which I seldom manage to finish. Those many characters and their unfinished stories continue to haunt my head, and I'd like to get them out, but writing those stories always seems to take a degree of focused time on the story that I seldom manage to set aside, and when I do I tend to get involved in re-working what I've already written, so I seldom make much real progress past a certain point.

Occasionally I get an idea for a much shorter story, that is more plot arc based, and those I tend to feverishly bang out before the spark fades. Those I seldom have the patience to do a lot of editing on, so I mostly just run spell check then post them up somewhere (not all are a good fit for Dimensions).


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 5, 2015)

There is a lot of joy in writing/ creating for me. Sometimes it is a relentlessly attack from my characters to be created. Sometimes they are aspects of myself that want to be manifested and explored. .. and I get the therapy aspect that some feel.
The times I enjoy the most are what I like to call "do what you can when you can". Those are the times I find myself commuting to "the big city" with nothing but three hours of prairie between home and my destination. I like to develop ideas and characters in my head during those times.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 12, 2015)

This was great feedback, thanks all! It is interesting to see everyone's similarities and differences, and reassuring to know that it isn't just me who can find it challenging or relentless at times.

It's especially hard because my topics are...focused on a unique audience  so it isn't as if I can ask outside people. Even when I mention I write in general the response is something along the lines of "!!! Really? What do you write? Can I read it someday?" Ironically, my writing is more private than my preference, so its usually my husband who strolls by and says "She's writing fat porn." :doh:


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the same problem in that I can't really allow others outside of our enlightened Dims readership to read what I write and I can't even attempt to explain the subject matter to "outsiders." Sometimes I just say it's "romantic" or that it's about "relationships" and then they look at me funny. I recently told one friend that I would put all my writing into a book someday and then I would give her the book on my deathbed. The only one who reads my stuff outside of Dims is my non-FFA wife and even she thinks it's a little weird. So I am always extremely grateful for whatever feedback or comments I receive from Dims Library readers.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 13, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's especially hard because my topics are...focused on a unique audience  so it isn't as if I can ask outside people. Even when I mention I write in general the response is something along the lines of "!!! Really? What do you write? Can I read it someday?"





Jerry Thomas said:


> I have the same problem in that I can't really allow others outside of our enlightened Dims readership to read what I write and I can't even attempt to explain the subject matter to "outsiders."
> 
> I recently told one friend that I would put all my writing into a book someday and then I would give her the book on my deathbed.
> 
> So I am always extremely grateful for whatever feedback or comments I receive from Dims Library readers.



All of this totally applies to me too.

Jerry - the idea with the deathbed is a good one - I think I'll finally print out my stories and save then for whichever posterity.

What comes on top in my case is that about half my circle of close friends doesn't have English as their first language. Some of them couldn't just casually read what I write - for them it would be serious foreign language work. That adds a whole other layer of distance, potential misunderstandings and also being viewed as a sort of weird know-it-all freak.


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 13, 2015)

Xyantha that's hilarious! Does your husband read your work? And in general all: do you let your significant ones read your work? 
I personally tell my man that I both read and write " chubby boy erotica" for pleasure. But I don't share dimensions with him, nor do I let him read what I'm writing. What can I say, I have not progressed that far in my openness. Not with anyone. 
I don't let him see my bhm drawings either. Unless he is the subject. I guess I'm to afraid of that last chance at rejection. Weird but true!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 13, 2015)

Ha! No, but occassionally he looks over my shoulder and reads a line or two out loud in a half laughing, half raised brow voice that makes me feel self concious. "His belly jiggled enticingly, making her squirm" and it sounds so aburd i blush. He laughs affectionately and calls me a freak but it isnt mean at all. Still, i usually minimize the screen. Im not private about anything else, so he is pretty respectful that i feel self concious about my writing.

I tell him about the plot and my drivers for writing it but he doesnt read the detailed text. I tend to write about people - he is interested in event type stories...so my introspections and self realization stuff would probably bore him. If i set it in, or used a plot basis that represented a historical event he would probably read it, but roll his eyes and skim over the best parts.


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 13, 2015)

That's awesome! I'm glad he's good humored about it. I share plot development without fatty details with my fella if he asks. And he really enjoys hearing about it, just because I'm so secretive I guess. And I ask him about how I guy would react to certain situations, and about what would be a turn on to him, etc. I'm glad I can be this honest with him. And it "keeps it real" if you know what I mean. As much as I write genuinely for my own amusement, I also don't want to be so tied up in female driven plot that my men all sound like women. I need to hear the raunchy, depraved things my partner is turned on about (actually I'm exaggerating) to get a little perspective. 
If anyone asks what I write, I just say erotica. if they get more questiony, I just say "it's not for you." Or "its about the kind of men I go for *wink*".
Ps, your husband sounds fantastic. &#9786;


----------



## jakemcduck (Mar 18, 2015)

For me the spark comes in different forms. It might be something I read, or something I see, or in a certain way I feel at that moment. Whether it's an idea for a story, or a character, or a line of dialogue or what have you, I try to write it down as soon as I'm able (most of my ideas come when I'm either driving or in the shower). My scraps of ideas might turn into a story or it might become part of a project I already started.

As for the stuff I write, I write as much fantasy and science fiction as wg. So for curious friends who want to read stuff, I always have something I can give them without turning bright red and trying to explain . . . everything. If it's someone I know through fa/ffa sites, then I direct them to my deviant page where all the gory details are in story form.

I'm not married, so I can only imagine how that conversation with a future wife is going to go. "Oh by the way, I'm also known as Jake McDuck and I've written volumes of epic feeding and fattening adventures. Pardon me while I go hide in a cave for a decade or two."

As for why do I write? Because I can't help myself. Even when I was a kid I was inventing my own characters and stories in other people's worlds, (i.e. Star Wars, GI Joe, Marvel, etc.) I wrote my first wg story about Sunshine from the WCCW after I saw pictures of her in a wrestling magazine where I thought it looked like she put one weight. lol what can I say? I couldn't help it. I immediately destroyed the paper so it wouldn't be seen, but boy was it hot (and all it had to do with was her eating chocolate cake).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 19, 2015)

I wish I had more time to write, but I think part of my creativity stems from stress, too...

If I had 24 hours to write I probably wouldn't accomplish as much as I do in 2!


----------



## Starling (Feb 24, 2019)

I am going to shamelessly revive this thread because it’s been something I’ve been thinking of a lot lately. I love fiction writing, but because I do it purely for fun I tend to be a bit undisciplined about it. If I don’t feel in the mood to sit down and write, I...don’t. Sometimes for months or years on end. Which is a world apart from my (nonfiction) writing day job, where everything is quite regimented and cyclical and shipped by a certain deadline or else.

That said, I find inspiration almost everywhere there are big people, and have a massive mental file of things I can’t wait to turn into a story some day. 

For instance, I supervise a team of junior copywriters (i.e. fresh faced recent graduates funneled into full time work after the internship program). In the course of my weekly individual meetings, a former prom queen type confessed she has feelings for another one of the junior copywriters, an adorable chubby guy that is my secret favorite of the team this year. However, she’s scared to pursue something with him because he’s “not her usual type” and she doesn’t want to get made fun of. As a supervisor, I told her not to worry so much about what other people think and let her know HR protocol for inter-office relationships. As an enthusiastic FFA writer, I can’t wait to turn this into a story with a happy ending for the chubby guy - regardless of what ends up happening between them in real life.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for reviving this thread. I thought it was interesting when it was current a few years ago, but for some reason it just died out. And I agree with your comments about the situation in your office. I used some of the characteristics and characters of my own office for one of my first stories ("Customer Service"). For a writer, everything that happens is potential "material."


----------



## wrenchboy (Feb 24, 2019)

I have finished writing a story that I am in the midst of posting called Second Chances. 

I started the story some 15 years ago, had a huge writer's block but was able to finish a month or so ago.
I read what I had so far before the block to my wife. She didn't care for the story because it was about a man that met two bbws. And not about her. Even though the story is told from the perspective of a guy that is not me she still got jealous.

I have been trying to develop a story that does include my bbw wife. But every idea I have turns out too cheesy and oohy guey lovey that I quickly get bored.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 27, 2019)

I have so many stories piled up that it's becoming STRESSFUL. Like, a list of tasks that I can't let go of because they have the potential to be GOOD.

I don't tend to find inspiration from real people, but instead from letting my mind wander. I am back to driving to and from work, and I have to say it has re-freed up the mental capacity to write again...now it is just finding the time!!


----------



## jakemcduck (Feb 27, 2019)

I completely relate. So many ideas, not enough time to even finish the projects I already have started. Very stressful and frustrating.


----------



## John Smith (Feb 27, 2019)

Ugh. I can relate consistently. I got nearly an entire decade of struggles like this.


----------

